# Cost + upkeep of a pool.



## Pippar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All, 
Just a quick one if thats ok!!
I was just wondering what sort of cost is it to have a swimming pool in NZ, ive seen some salt water pools, some solar powered headed pools, so just wondering what the upkeep would be like please, 
Many thanks
Pip x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pippar said:


> Hi All,
> Just a quick one if thats ok!!
> I was just wondering what sort of cost is it to have a swimming pool in NZ, ive seen some salt water pools, some solar powered headed pools, so just wondering what the upkeep would be like please,
> Many thanks
> Pip x


We have one (which was here when we moved in) and wish we didn't! Really unless you have kids or you know you're going to use it every day it's a waste.

The original bill for just the pool, with no groundwork, was about $30k (we found the invoice). 

It's a salt water pool so it needs doses of salt, chlorine and other chemicals - these cost us a few hundred dollars when we first moved in as the pool had been a tad neglected. In theory you need to run the pump for about 4 hours in the winter and up to 8 hours in the summer - we tend not to run it for so long though, which saves a bit of electricity. 
We've investigated solar heating, and it's going to cost about $9k to install. Then of course there's the electricity for the pumps. 
So all in all, not that cheap. But lovely and very tempting after a hot sunny day working on the lifestyle block...


----------

